# When I was a kid ...



## centerpin fan (Sep 2, 2016)

... we just traded baseball cards.

http://queerclergytradingcards.org/


----------



## hummerpoo (Sep 2, 2016)

centerpin fan said:


> ... we just traded baseball cards.
> 
> http://queerclergytradingcards.org/



Never, ever, ever say, "I've seen it all".


----------



## Artfuldodger (Sep 2, 2016)

I'm not the only one that reads too much. 

That's a queer/odd hobby!


----------



## formula1 (Sep 7, 2016)

*re:*

Wow!  Romans 1 came to mind of which I excerpt only a portion.

Romans 1
28 And since they did not see fit to acknowledge God, God gave them up to a debased mind to do what ought not to be done.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 8, 2016)

When I was a kid, if the preacher had stood up and said he was a "queer," the congregation would have all got up and physically threw him out the church door.


----------



## rjcruiser (Sep 20, 2016)

centerpin fan said:


> ... we just traded baseball cards.
> 
> http://queerclergytradingcards.org/



When we felt evil, we traded Garbage Pail Kids Cards when mom and dad were not around.


----------

